# What did you prep this week?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I used to see a thread with this title but don't know where.

I always got good ideas for things I had forgotten to prep. This week I prepped herbal supplements for arthritis, AAA, AA, C, D batteries, mosquito spray for humans, fly spray for livestock, tums smoothies. Normally my prepping is not all purchases these were just on the white board to be done so I did done it. How bout you. I need to fill gas cans etc too


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

planted more raspberry plants, and canned chicken


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Sealed 8 packages of instant potato flakes in mylar, finally got the 3 years supply of firewood in the shed.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Candles got 4 big ones for .50 each.
And 5 world atlas books big colorfully .50 each

:banana:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Sealed 8 packages of instant potato flakes in mylar, *finally got the 3 years supply of firewood in the shed.*



Closing in on that goal myself. Got 2 cords in the basement left over, and 12 cords in sheds. Got one more empty shed I'll fill this fall, giving me 18 going into this winter. 6 cords/yr should do us fine.

First couple days, we worked on a new shed I'm building (rebuilding actually, a big tree damaged my previous one this past winter, and I tore it down) that will hold my fuel tanks. 300gal diesel and 300gal gasoline, plus more room for storing oils/grease/etc.

Last two days, we've spent putting up peaches. Two of our 4 trees did well this year (two different variety of trees so they bloom at different times, trying to beat last frost. One variety won this year ) We put up 7 gallons.

That adds to the 25gal of strawberries we grew, 4 1/2 gallon of blueberries, and a gallon or so of blackberries.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Today I assessed the damage to the garden from the wind we had last night and now have to round up more veggies. It is depressing to see so much hard work go to waste. I am working on rotating our stock and getting the old moved up to make room for the new to go in. I bought some LED candles and glow sticks at the dollar store, bought more batteries, and worked on busy bags for the youngest kids. They are very inexpensive to make and it keeps the littles busy and distracted. I have put some aside with coloring books, crayons, notebooks, pencils and pens to keep the youngest occupied. The past few weeks I have printed off a lot of educational material, recipes and how to instructions and placed them in 3 ring binders to have just in case.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Working on the 2017-2018 firewood inventory. Finishing up a total re-design of my caching project. Worked a bit more on the AR-10 pistol at 150 yards, all good, next step 200 yards.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

This time I stocked on vitamins and such. Last month first aid type things. I am trying to be stocked for winter. Sept I will go again to big city as doctor appt time. It is 90 miles to big city here. I had better check on light bulbs.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wife finally used her pressure canner...canned up our over abundance of beens.

I reinforced the chicken tractor to make it raccoon resistant...can't say raccoon proof, because I have not had it long enough.

Matt


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know some of us do not like to type or feel that we dont communicate well ...but I want you to know that reading what you all are accomplishing really helps to keep me motivated!

Since this was my first year garden in Cochise I planted a bit of everything to see how it did. It looks like the corn did pretty good except for the corn ear worms...so I will look up how to treat that for next year cause I love fresh corn.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have a temporary unhired/hired hand helping me out as I help him out and he just made a nice big enclosure for the peafowl chicks. There are five chicks in the enclosure (old green house turned peafowl house) and two adults we have yet to entice into the enclosure. Then they will finally stop pecking on my cars!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Might seem odd to include here, but I continued work on some contacts that I will need in a new job that is in the works (back in the industry I really liked, but have been away from for 9 years). I really need out of my current job.

Stood around looking at how my stakes for tomatoes was not adequate after a certain point, and got some large bamboo coming from a who has abundance.

Reinforced the chicken coop door with hardware cloth. It's just been screen til now.

Also stood around looking at my still to be improved chicken coop. Pondered the pallets and wood scraps I have and envisioning the nest boxes that will be added soon. Making a drawing so my son can see what I need and work on it. He's returning from out of town for over a week.

A friend called and wants to team up and share 2 peach trees her neighbor said "come and take em." Went to pick yesterday, but they aren't quite ready. They are white peaches.
Do these can as well and taste as good as yellow? I've only done yellow before.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Bought batteries on sale, and canned a few qts. of plums and blueberries.


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Starting with last weekend, I won 300 .22 shells at my company bbq. Then found 200 more .22 shells in town and bought them. My otter wax showed up, now I just need to buy some canvas and I will make a water proof bag.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

We are canning as much as possible and put a steer in the freezer. The oil tank will be filled next week and 2 years of firewood are cut and stacked. I'm planning heavy drapes for the Windows that don't already have them. We want to preserve as much heat as possible this winter. There's always so much to get done.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We got more turkey chick's in to replace the ones that died last month and also brought home a free piglet. Squash is going nuts along with a cucumber that I didn't plant. All 12 tomatoes that we planted were killed by the heat but all the volunteer tomato plants (about 19) are doing great. Go figure...
Fixing to close on a property in the mountains. It will be MUCH cooler and greatly appreciated.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I know some are grossed out by this, but I have been making a huge stash of family cloth. I have no intentions of having to use it, but tp might end up coming in short supply and you never know. If you are prepared then it won't happen, right? I also am making lady cloth for bartering. I won't be needing it, but thought I could use my stash left from diaper making and flannel scraps up to make a bunch. I also am going through my huge stash of cotton yarn and am making kitchen towels, dishcloths and washcloths to put away. 

I am also canning more beef since the garden is not quite ready to go again and today is supposed to be fairly cool. 

I also am picking up yardage of fabric that is on clearance or a good deal and making a fabric stash. Patterns went on sale and I bought a bunch to keep with the fabric so I can continue sewing clothes for everyone. Sometimes I can find factory ends of good quality fabric for a couple bucks a yard; bought a bunch of heavy camo fabric for $1.50 a yard. It was a one time purchase and it went fast.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I put 17 pints of beans in the freezer yesterday and will finish up the grape jelly I started yesterday as soon as the dishwasher gets done with this go around. We got some snares and scent today so we can get some of those set to help cut down on our chicken losses. I need to go through the pantry and re organize it so I know what needs to be restocked. I have lots of canned veggies but am sure I need to replenish several of them.]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kids start rifle league last night. Tonight we go look at a couple of properties.....we are trying to move.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am working on getting my left eyesight better/healing a hole in retina. And working on more contacts for more at home income. 

Those family cloths are good just when you run out of TP by accident, too. And my daughter has done the lady pads and uses them and finds them less rough than the store bought disposable type.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Picked up some fresh granola bars, peanut butter and bags of hard candy to replace the old food in the BOB's. Also got fresh batteries not at the dollar store.. I have been canning and dehydrating everything I can get my hands on did black berries tonight after work and plums the other night and dehydrating zucchini I prefer it dehydrated to other options.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Froze some strawberries and evaluated batteries prep. Bought a bunch on impulse (regretfully) when BIL recommended a site that had a deal. I wonder if they work...makes me think I need to stock some more reputable brand. I agree that dollar store batteries are weak.
Feel guilty buying preps when we're on one income.... can't sit at home and spend all the loot!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Got the supply of D batteries in (forgot them last week) and now we are at the first of a new month. Yesterday went into the small nearby town and bought 10 fifths of booze and some more bug spray/ant killer type stuff.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Need more chickens (and more hardware cloth...raccoon took out our last ones last night... He's going down first chance I get. He found a weak spot I missed.

Matt


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bought a sewing machine yesterday and some canvas, made a fire bag for my son. Need to use some of my otter wax and waterproof it.

Today I took the wife out and we put a couple hundred rounds down range, giving her more familiarity with the AR


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I ordered a back-up to the back-up, to the stand-by "Calk Pac-boots." and another 100 calks. http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=16C%20CLOSEOUT

Picked up several H&R 1871 firearms for caching.

Picked up a life time supply of fuel filters for my two 1,000 gallon fuel tanks. OK, two lifetimes worth of filters.

Continue working on 2018 split firewood requirements.

Built two debris shelters, and continue trying to figure out how a person could harvest a Beluga Whale (Should that ever become a survival need).

Worked on high-speed target acquisition, and double taps with the Aimpoint PRO and SD-3G trigger. I am getting it down, but it ain't easy.

Replaced the massive battery in the little (Case 450B) dozer. (Not much fun)

Buried two more 55 gal. barrels, with cached supplies.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Checked out cranberries..
Shaggy are commuting in from where I dusted last year. Puffs started but bummed as not enough for drying

Now, for my sick idea
Fish carcass ...turns to white mass of maggots.... 
What if I get a junk freezer. And once the maggots form put in a tight sealable plastic box.. freeze. Kill maggots they should freeze before the fish... so shake the cold carcass of the maggots... dehydrate in the sun and store for winter feed for chickens.

I have real volume of fish carcasses..
I have space.
I am not sickened at the sight of them.
I don't have a freezer I would use for this but.... they can be found for free.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

kasilofhome said:


> Checked out cranberries..
> Shaggy are commuting in from where I dusted last year. Puffs started but bummed as not enough for drying
> 
> Now, for my sick idea
> ...



This is just my idea.. help me flesh it out. What am I missing and can you offer improvements.... cause I am really serious about this.
Feed bills are high here and money is paper..worth what someone claims but food...is real wealth and creating a recycling food source in important to me.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

You know, that honestly sounds like a good idea. I know I toss left over produce and other food into the chicken yard and they do eat meat as well. I am wondering if there would be a horrid smell (even more than rotting fish LOL) that would kill you when you open the freezer?


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Checked out cranberries..
> Shaggy are commuting in from where I dusted last year. Puffs started but bummed as not enough for drying
> 
> Now, for my sick idea
> ...


Why dehydrate them? If you are getting a freezer just for freezing the "Chicken feed" why not just pull some out of the freezer as you need it over the winter. It would skip the extra step of dehydrating them.

I was thinking of doing something a little less sick/smelly. A worm farm and feeding the chickens a hand full a week.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

MoCat said:


> Why dehydrate them? If you are getting a freezer just for freezing the "Chicken feed" why not just pull some out of the freezer as you need it over the winter. It would skip the extra step of dehydrating them.
> 
> I was thinking of doing something a little less sick/smelly. A worm farm and feeding the chickens a hand full a week.


Freezing them to kill them dehydrate to store them.
I am not kidding as to the volume of maggots I could raise.
I have access to about a hundred plus pound and could get much more daily.

I know about freeze dried crickets and meal worms
I do not run a freezer in the winter ...but in the fall it has to be filled as... I might not leave the house to shop from Nov thru April.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Plus if the SHTF, you could pulverize the dried maggots and bake them into cookies or brownies.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> Plus if the SHTF, you could pulverize the dried maggots and bake them into cookies or brownies.


:yuck: where did the guy that turned green go???


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

MoCat said:


> Why dehydrate them? If you are getting a freezer just for freezing the "Chicken feed" why not just pull some out of the freezer as you need it over the winter. It would skip the extra step of dehydrating them.
> 
> I was thinking of doing something a little less sick/smelly. A worm farm and feeding the chickens a hand full a week.


Worm farms are challenging. 
I looking for free.
The fish guts are free.
But for a bit of electricity
It would be almost all free.

I am that frugal.

Chick feed is 18 per forty pounds here
Cooked rice in whey and dry meal worm plus scrap might make chickens happy in the winter.

I am working on ideas for.next summer.... I am really serious.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

If you look into the Black Soldier Fly Larva, that's all they basically are, maggots !! This has been done for quite some time and still continues. 
I would think, just freeze the fish innards, in gallon baggies, then feed them to the chickens as needed. They will pick the meat off the bones as it thaws. 
Research the BSF, you'll get ideas !!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Worm farms are challenging.
> I looking for free.
> The fish guts are free.
> But for a bit of electricity
> ...



Were up to $20.50 for 50 lbs so I feel your pain.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Our local hardware store, a True Value, has 5 gallon gas cans with spouts (all plastic) for $9.99...yup, grabbed a few. Can never have enough. Even at walmart, they are close to $20.
Also tripple taps for extension cords at $0.99...always good to have.

Matt


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Put up 800 hay bales. Harvested the first things from the garden; beans, red potatoes, turnips, and some carrots.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Roadking said:


> Our local hardware store, a True Value, has 5 gallon gas cans with spouts (all plastic) for $9.99...yup, grabbed a few. Can never have enough. Even at walmart, they are close to $20.
> Also tripple taps for extension cords at $0.99...always good to have.
> 
> Matt


OH!! I'll have to check our True Value out tomorrow. Or the next day. Headed up to pay for our new place tomorrow. Hubbys so excited I can barely stand being in the same house with him.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

All did this week was 4 more bottles of vitamins.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

The grocery store was discontinuing a line of spices. 75 to 85% off. We cleaned them out. Spices can make an ordinary meal special.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

35 pounds of peaches @ $0.918 per pound... wife is in canning mode.

Matt


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's our newest addition. Isn't it purty?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

More than purty, downright beautified.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Really pretty! I managed to pick up a 9mm pistol and a Remington 870, 12G along with more ammo.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I canned and froze a bunch of corn and picked up more fabric to stash for clothes. I have been hitting the local thrift store and buying it for around $1 a yard. I picked up 6 yard wool fabric that retails for around $25 a yard for $1 a yard. I grab about anything that would make good pants and shirts that will hold up.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Explorer said:


> More than purty, downright beautified.


Even prettier with elk in the front yard. I missed that shot, my phone froze up. I guess it couldn't handle all the green after being in the desert.


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I know some are grossed out by this, but I have been making a huge stash of family cloth. I have no intentions of having to use it, but tp might end up coming in short supply and you never know. If you are prepared then it won't happen, right? I also am making lady cloth for bartering. I won't be needing it, but thought I could use my stash left from diaper making and flannel scraps up to make a bunch. I also am going through my huge stash of cotton yarn and am making kitchen towels, dishcloths and washcloths to put away.
> 
> I am also canning more beef since the garden is not quite ready to go again and today is supposed to be fairly cool.
> 
> I also am picking up yardage of fabric that is on clearance or a good deal and making a fabric stash. Patterns went on sale and I bought a bunch to keep with the fabric so I can continue sewing clothes for everyone. Sometimes I can find factory ends of good quality fabric for a couple bucks a yard; bought a bunch of heavy camo fabric for $1.50 a yard. It was a one time purchase and it went fast.



I have also been working on cutting out more lady cloth and family cloth, just in case. If shtf I don't want to have to worry about hygiene supplies, I will be too busy!!!


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Put up another 1,500 hay bales. Will probably sell half.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Guess this goes under prepping; buddy and myself, along with our boys set a hunting shack up for me and my youngest for deer season... 6x8, 5 windows that all open, propane heat and electricity (12v marine battery).
Oldest will be with buddy and his son about 500 yards away.

Matt


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am just finishing another quilt. Painting the cabin with mis mixed paint I added together and it's a nice grey.Bargin. The biggest tho-cleaning out the cabin of years of antiques of every kind that covered every inch. Hand tools,kitchen tools,fishing,hunting ect. Sinse I collect and use antiques in my everyday life of homesteading, there is very little I'll keep. So we are thinking of setting up at a large antiques fest. and sell.The cabin is 2 hours away and it's hard to get there with animals to tend here while dh works 12 hr.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

motherhenshow said:


> I have also been working on cutting out more lady cloth and family cloth, just in case. If shtf I don't want to have to worry about hygiene supplies, I will be too busy!!!


I,ve made 5 flannel quilts in less than a year-lots of scraps! I can't throw them away!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

motherhenshow said:


> I have also been working on cutting out more lady cloth and family cloth, just in case. If shtf I don't want to have to worry about hygiene supplies, I will be too busy!!!


I bought the lady cloth supplies with all intent of making them for me, but ended up having a partial hysto so no need for them. I do have a daughter but she is young so some will stay with us and the rest bartered if need be. I have a massive stash of family cloth made too and I know it would get used if it came down to it. I am trying to think outside the box and have things made/stored ahead of time so I don't regret it later. I know people will not be thinking about those things. We cloth diapered so the icky feeling of poo on cloth has gone out the window ages ago. Most don't know about my stashes of hygiene items because I know how they would react. I know if the shtf they would be running around like chickens with their heads cut off trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Found a hole in our preps. Well not really, just realized that we pack all our ACE bandages. Haven't needed any in a years. Soon as you pack something, it will be needed.......DS went and bought me a new one this morning . Once wrapped I got off my duff and caned salsa and got the laundry washed (kids moved it in and out of the machines....so I didn't pivot on my ankle)


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Found a hole in our preps. Well not really, just realized that we pack all our ACE bandages. Haven't needed any in a years. Soon as you pack something, it will be needed.......DS went and bought me a new one this morning . Once wrapped I got off my duff and caned salsa and got the laundry washed (kids moved it in and out of the machines....so I didn't pivot on my ankle)


Hope it heals quickly. That remined me to check the medical supplies. I cut my finger this weekend while doing corn and didn't have bandaids in the first aid kit. They were all packed away too.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Don't know if it falls into the 'Prepping' category or not,
41 pints of my favorite spicy ketchup,
About that many jars of homemade BBQ sauce,
130+ pints of my favorite bread & butter pickles,
About 80 pints of pickle relish,
I won't even guess how many quarts of sweet corn hominy,
(I'm a hominy junkie!)
A bunch of green beans, don't know exactly...
And about 30 quarts of salsa.

My peas didn't turn out worth a ---- this year, second year in a row...

I'm going to have a dump truck full of tomatoes this year I have no idea what to do with!
I've sold everything I could, I'm sick of canning them, I've given them away to the food bank, and those frigging plants just keep right on producing!


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Local grocery store had canned vegetables for 50 cents each, which is about the cheapest the ever get, so I bought a hundred cans. Three hogs go to the butcher the end of the month. My mouth is already watering for some bacon!!:happy:


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

This week has been spent mainly canning and dehydrating food. Peaches are ready so made fruit cocktail, jam, spiced peaches and will be getting another 30 lbs or so of peaches tomorrow. Canned more corn, and the food coop we belong to sent home a bunch of pepperoncini peppers and pears so those were canned too. Also in the process of canning diced tomatos and spaghetti sauce. Our plants are producing like crazy this year and they are finally starting to turn. I dehydrated onions and have a bunch more to do. Need to dig the last of the potatoes and we are working on getting the buildings ready for winter. Tomorrow I will start dehydrating fruit starting with peaches.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Week before I did nothing but be sick. This past week I did get to some thrift shops and and bought 5 plain colored sheets at $1 each to use in quilt making. I have 16 patch blocks made for several quilts and panels bought to make into quilts. I used up a lot scraps on the 16 patches. Being sick cost me $45 and that made a big dent in my little budget. Oh well this month will soon be gone. I am all set to make quilts.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I installed a SimpliSafe monitored security system:

http://simplisafe.com/

There's been a couple break-ins down the road, so we figured it might come in handy. It also sends emails and text when there' activity on one of the sensors.

Chuck


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Took the family for a week long vaca to OC NJ...So we prepped heat, rest, and several pounds of VERY fresh tuna, flounder and dolphin (I'm a seafood snob...I have to catch it, fillet it and freeze it to consider it edible). Also grabbed some shrimp, hit the Jersey farmers market to suppliment our peppers.

Need to break up all the turf meals, don't you know... :happy:

Take a vaca, and still prep stuff... LOL!

Matt

PS... I never say I'm going on vacation, but when I get back, I let folks know. Even jockey the vehicles round for some time before leaving so the place looks normal. Told neighbor 2 days prior (really nice older guy); he took care of our mail, etc. Only other person to know we were going away is our buddy who is in scouts and karate with us... keep it quite 'til you get back.

Matt


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have admittedly been very lazy this month . We did do some fire arms training this week as a couple of the group had never shot a 12 ga....boy were they surprised LOL. Over all we shot pretty good, one little tiny gal from the big city never did get over her fear of firearms though she got pretty good with the cross bow


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Last week I did a lot of canning and it was all tomato based food. I spent parts of 2 days prepping meals and putting them in the freezer, and this weekend we butchered chickens. We walked the property to check fences and are trying to figure out where to put security cameras and a sensor for the driveway to alert us when someone is there. Today I am canning dried beans and will be organzing the pantry and food room in the basement. Picked up more fabric to add to the stash. Copied more recipes and helpful information off of the internet to put in binders too.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Cripes! I must be a prepper now...

Costco had a two pack of 23oz Franks Original RedHot hot sauce on sale. I bought four because really, I don't want to live in a world without hot sauce. Everything tastes so bland unless ya gotta wipe your bald spot.


----------



## misscory (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm doing tomato juice today~


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

misscory said:


> I'm doing tomato juice today~


Welcome aboard! 

Method?... pics are always welcome. 

Wife doing more beans and peppers today. I did more work on the shelves.

Matt


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We're going to have to re-arrange the storage again. It's full, but needs to produce more room. Peaches and tomatoes have found shelves, but it's nearly time for prunes and apple juice, and that will take up whatever space can be found. We ran out this summer, so must make more than last year. Still need mixed veggie pickles. Put 45 chickens in the freezer and slowly started on butchering turkeys. The sheep will have to wait until after apple season. Man, there is still so much to be done, to be picked, to be stored. This summer has been super hot and dry, but things that were irrigated grew like gangbusters, and there's always the concern that next year will be lean.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's been so hot this year that the garden is just barely starting to produce. Except for the strawberries. They are going nuts. I got plenty of berries and I'm finding runners EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Mushroom hunting in the evenings.. 

Yesterday we had a nice windstorm.. save two hundred dollars.
A fluke a dangerous tree needed to come down ... it was a job too big for my boy and I. Too many structures at risk. I was a nice tree but got grinded by rabbits a few years ...

The wind blew it perfectly where it was safe. So we got wood.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Any helpful hints on preserving eggs? I tried dehydrating them and burned my cheap dehydrator up not only once, but twice. The second time was after hubby replaced a part on the dehydrator and it failed a second time. We should have eggs from our chickens coming any day and it will be more than we can eat, but I don't want to sell them if we can keep them. Eggs are now $5.35 for an 18 pack in the store now. Ouch.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Bake with them sorta.

Make quick breads line loaf pan with wax paper freeze. Pop out wrap tight. Return to freezer. Because you have not baked them the take up less space. Wax paper is will stay on when you return it to the pan to bake. 

Noodles and pasta.
Make and dry or freeze in sheet for lasagna.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Cranberries are fully red.. this year I will start pick before the first frost. I seen it done before but was told it is better to wait. This year I will compare for myself.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

NEfarmgirl said:


> Any helpful hints on preserving eggs? I tried dehydrating them and burned my cheap dehydrator up not only once, but twice. The second time was after hubby replaced a part on the dehydrator and it failed a second time. We should have eggs from our chickens coming any day and it will be more than we can eat, but I don't want to sell them if we can keep them. Eggs are now $5.35 for an 18 pack in the store now. Ouch.


Are you aware that you can freeze them for future use, such as omelets, baking, etc. ? I can give you more info if desired.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Chicken leg quarters are $0.49 per pound this week. There is a spot in the freezer for some.

As for eggs...wife cracks them into ice cube trays and freezes, then puts into a ziplock bag.

Matt


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for the tips on preserving eggs. I am planning to purchase a pasta attachment for my mixer to make that process go a little easier. I make pasta anyway so maybe I can get someone to help me make a lot at one time to save making it one batch at a time when I need it. I will try freezing them too. We used to sell our extra eggs, but I really want to hang on to them now.

Since it was cooler last week I canned a lot. Put up a lot of tomatoes and we have a bushel of pears I started on. Did a lot of dry beans so they are ready to use too. Made more meals to put in the freezer and dehydrated more onions. Stocked up on foil, plastic wrap, wax, parchement paper and tp. Making a trip to town to get supplies for the vehicles today. I have been teaching our oldest to put together meals from very little and have it stretch to feed and fill up the family. We need to get more shelves in the storage room and buy more jars.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

My prep for this week is....

SEEDS!

I went over to an Amish friends farm and picked up a few tomatoes specifically for diggin the seeds out of them. 

The tomatoes are an old, old variety that they have been saving seeds from and passing along for as far back as anyone can remember. They mostly call them Sweet Slicers but some settlements might have a different name. I figure it is pretty safe to call this a breed true heirloom variety.

I can say this, they sure made my BLT taste great last night.

Ted


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We did BLTs last night as well...good dinner for an overly muggy August night.

Also got another cord of firewood delivered. Kids stacking it today.

MAtt


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

The "Caching Program" continues to be my top time user. I have been hauling at least one load a day out to cache sites. Found some great locations for debris shelter construction. There is no one but me in this area, but I have decided to build some decoy debris shelters anyway, and leave some bait.

I have inspected all of the abandoned cabins with-in my operation area, some are not habitable, but have small log sauna buildings that could be used in an emergency.

This area was a large gold mining site 100 years ago, and I continue to find old equipment along the creeks.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Should be finished dehydrating the lost leader peaches at Freddie... yes 1.49 a pound is a lost leader here.

They are for yogurt, quick breads, stuffing, cereal, and salads..yep dehydrated fruits work well in salads... had it at a potluck... and now it's a family favorite.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Still waiting for even ONE ripe tomato....this is just not fair and I expect our president to do something about it!! I prepped canned meat this week.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

Canned a bunch of tomato sauce this week end I will do peppers got to have something to make my dried pinto beans taste good? I also ordered a 110 submersible well pump that I hope to be able to run off of solar, battery's and a inverter?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

sisterpine said:


> Still waiting for even ONE ripe tomato....this is just not fair and I expect our president to do something about it!! I prepped canned meat this week.


Isn't it that if one doesn't have ripe tomatoes that those with ripe tomatoes should give their ripe tomatoes to the one that has none?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I finished my nest boxes and trying to be patient. No eggs yet!

Cleaning out the sewing room and trying to eval the jungle of stash and organize it so it will be more useful.

Hit a sale and added some various size repair needles to sewing stash, sparking the need for organization mentioned above!

Sending some fabric remnants to a member here who makes craft items for benefit of disabled and needy. I am ashamed of myself for being blessed with sewing equipment and a huge stash, and not doing something like that myself. So at least I can send her some materials.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We're in the process of doubling our hay barn. Ran out last winter, and this year we've got more sheep. Maybe I should have processed the ram... would have saved a lot of sweat over the hay barn. Just kidding, we want a bunch more sheep.

Canned ketchup and chutney, but the huge majority of our maters aren't ripe yet.

The old Troybilt Horse stripped a wormgear, so no garden tilling until next week.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Just received our very first batch of meat chickens. Can't decide to freeze or can the meat so will probably do some of both.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

JohnP said:


> Just received our very first batch of meat chickens. Can't decide to freeze or can the meat so will probably do some of both.


We froze ours, but have plenty of supplies on had to can it once the temperature outside cools off and I have tomatoes done. I tend to keep the freezer full and if I need the room will pull meat out and can it to make room.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Got some new recipes and ideas at a friend's party last night. Like minded folks are good to know.

Matt


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I shoveled out the hen house and my son raked the lawn for dry grass clippings and laid them down for new bedding. 

My son is violently allergic to feathers and I walk with a cane, so, I did the shoveling (and sat on m stool every few minutes), while he roamed the yard gathering the clippings and dumping it where I had cleared things out, and it only took us an hour between us. INTERDEPENDANCE can be a wonderful thing!

It is a very small hen house so I just dumped what I had shoveled out the chicken door into the pen.

For what it is worth, for my LAST bedding change I used alfalfa hay and that just crumbled away into dust in a couple of months time: I will not do THAT again! I will put my alfalfa into the pen instead for the birds to pick over!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

pickled some peppers and squash. shelled some Christmas beans and yellow-eyed's I will save as seeds for next year. Had fantastic plants, but they just have not produced much this year. Lots of people in this area are saying the same thing about their gardens.

The first wave of my fall garden is putting on leaves, so am happy about that.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

This week we got out our little radios, charged them up and will be practicing using them around the farm and in town...just like any other skill listening to and hearing them is a learned skill.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

We have been working really hard on getting another years worth of food stored away and I spent the last week canning up a storm. A lot of apples and tomatoes were done and today I will work on plums. I need to get more meat processed. I am running the dehydrator a lot too. After this week I will only have tomatos left; our determinant tomatoes are continuing to produce this year which is strange because they usually stop after the initial crop has set. I hope to be done with fruits and veggies very soon. 

I went through one storage area that holds our dried goods and am a bit worried. I had veggie mixes for soups dehydrated and they are gone along with some of the fruits I dried. We looked through the areas we store food and did not find them. So I am hoping they turn up or I will be making more soup mixes which I should do anyway.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Our tomatoes are overwhelming us...for a change.

Apple trees are doing well, but still picked up a few pounds at $0.88 per pound.

Shelves are done and wife is organizing.

Friend dropped off 20 pounds of grapes, a case of jelly jars, pectin and sugar... if we will make it into jelly, they just would like 2 jars...good deal.

Unloaded a bunch of aluminum cans...price is down, but needed room for some old steel rolling in soon before the weather goes south.

Kids helped re arrange the boulders in the back yard so we have more open space.

Redid the baseboard heat, flushed the system and re filled it in prep for cold... 44 at nights now is common.

Matt


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Cut about a cord of wood so far. rebuilding the wood shed. Took in about 4 bushels of taters, some winter squash, and some carrots.


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Put 150lbs of wheat into storage. Purchased a victorio wheat grinder. Cut more firewood. Added another 300 gallon tank to my rainwater catchment system that i use for the animals.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

got me some onions planted today


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Potatoes and very little amount of cranberries.....goats pick cranberries faster thangre:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Mine has been a very easy week! Just filling soda bottles with drinking water and a couple of drops of bleach....wish I were being over run by tomatoes!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

This month went to Sam's and Kroger's in big city. Vitamins at Sam's about it and then Kroger's 2 flats each of peas and green beans. Cereal and cracker s. Just stuff I eat every day. Hopefully will last to in March when should go again. Trip to the doctor and shopping. Here I will just buy milk and eggs. IF I do the Xmas dinner I will have to buy some thing. It will not be fancy. I think my pantry is set for the winter pretty much. 
.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

sisterpine said:


> Mine has been a very easy week! Just filling soda bottles with drinking water and a couple of drops of bleach....wish I were being over run by tomatoes!


If you were close by, I would be sneaking over with bags and boxes of tomatoes and leaving them on your porch. We have not had any luck at all with tomatoes since we have lived here and this year they are going crazy. I had a couple volunteers come up that I let go and they are covered. The paste tomatoes we planted are almost 10 feet tall and are falling all over the place, just covered too. I keep telling myself to take advantage of the sitution because we may not have any next year again.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if yall would call this prepping but I closed on 2 acres beside my driveway and 40 more across the road yesterday.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that is a great prep! You control what happens on that property and can probably use it for a lot of different things.


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Can never go wrong with more land. They arent making anymore of it?


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Canned most of the rest of last year's frozen beef, getting the freezer ready for next one and fresh smoked pork from a purchased 4-H fair hog. DH also canned several rabbits he raised last week and 8 meat chickens before that. I'm trying baby bok choy for the first time in the winter greenhouse and it's growing fast, along with tatsoi and dino kale. I know the tatsoi will grow okay for soups and salads, but not sure how big the kale will get during winter here. We had to pick our Buhl sweet corn for seed saving at the starch stage this year, which we've never tried but found it being devoured this year. It is drying well in mesh bags on the porch. I'm up to about 2 gallons hulled hickory nuts with probably that many more to go and still picking them up. It's also a good time to gather up a bucket of jaw breakers (what we call the large chestnut oak acorns) for goat winter snacks.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Repairing water damage in the property we bought this summer. Got all the rotted wood cutout and replaced just have to redo the stud wall and put the siding back on.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I harvested a bunch of flower seeds that I will replant to deter pests next year. Also dried some herbs. That is about it other than setting out a few cauliflower plants.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Planted a pile of well rooted Triple Crown Blackberry plants for the future...

Ted


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Double post, dang phone!


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

3 more cords of wood split and stacked today.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Made somesalves this week so far- homemade vicks, black walnut, dandelion (for the kids) and dandelion-cayenne ( for the grown ups), lavender-catnip, and plantain. Hope to make some black drawing salve this week and some herbal tinctures


----------



## londov7 (Jun 23, 2015)

InTownForNow if you don't mind my asking, how did you make your salves?
And what are they used for?


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

londov7 said:


> InTownForNow if you don't mind my asking, how did you make your salves?
> And what are they used for?


Lavendar/catnip for a gentle sleep aid and headaches, dandelion and cayenne for muscle aches, though i havent tried it yet. Black walnut for blisters, athletes foot etc and plantain for anti itch, poison ivy bug bites and the like. Peppermint and eucalyptus for the vicks.

Simmer the herbs in olive oil about 30 min- 1 hr depending on how much there is, strain out the herbs. Mix in beeswax, coconut oil, shea butter and double boil until all is melted together. Add in any essential oils you want. Not too difficult, and its fun. Pinterest has alot of info.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

The salves are on the bottom.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That is prepping where I come from- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just thinking I have not done much then I realized it is the last day of the month LOL. I will start Oct tomorrow, DB will be having surgery and hopefully we will get the pastures mowed before then.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

TownForNow, That is great. I can not do that but I bought a few jars of things at the Dollar store to have on hand. 

I thought I was done for the winter but yesterday I bought like 7 # of meat for the.freezer. For me that will do a lot of meals. A little bacon ends makes the beans taster better,


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have canned a lot of produce this week and started drying potatoes. We stocked up on meat and have the freezer full. We need to convert a room for storing supplies this weekend and get the fences secured again. I am in the process of making some monkey fists to put in our bags and in our safe room. Going to sign up for a tactical shooting class and work on shooting skills.

Continue making physical copies of things to file away and getting fireword located and rounded up. It has been busy this past week and I think having cooler weather move in is motivation.


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

NEfarmgirl said:


> Continue making physical copies of things to file away and getting fireword located and rounded up. It has been busy this past week and I think having cooler weather move in is motivation.


Dh loves fall because its hunting season but i was just telling him fall always makes me feel like ma ingalls, wanting to get the harvest in and everything tucked away safely


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

This week I planted a dozen seedless grape plants around the outside of my veggie garden. This year was a trial garden and it went very well! Next year will be a full fledged garden and I am looking forward to crawling all around in it! The supply of honey I ordered arrived and I have ordered 2000 non latex surgical gloves (we just went through a thousand in 10 months so hopefully that will slow down as the painting and plastering and tiling get done! Got something else ordered and for the life of me I cannot remember what it is...I erased it from the board after I got it on order LOL.


----------



## Dara77 (Jul 6, 2015)

Have canned about 70 jars of soup in the last couple of weeks. Bought extra canned veggies and rice and flour, yeast, sugar and beans to have on hand, Pretty happy about getting more stocked, we were so low. Going to can salsa next, then more soup (different types this time!) Found out we have an elderly neighbor who could use some meals, so sent him home with a jar of soup today, guess I'll be making more soups! And he said he would bring back the jar, I didn't even have to tell him, LOL. Also, started on an emergency bug out bag finally. Been filling up 2 liters also with water. Getting there!!!


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Not quite as prepped as most of you but I feel accomplished picking at least a weeks worth of tomatoes, eggplants, onion, carrots and peppers (as much as I could carry back n my bike) from our community garden. I think I'm going to try to make a gallon of ratatouille to can, it that is even possible. I have citric acid and sodium ascorbate if I need to alter the acidity.
I also won twenty pounds of organic, pancake mix in a blog giveaway to make my pantry a bit better. We're already sick of them instead of our go to buckwheat pancakes, lol.
It's not much but at least I know my kids and I could make it without leaving our apartment for a week or two with no power etc. But after that we might be luring zombie chow!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Dara77 said:


> Have canned about 70 jars of soup in the last couple of weeks. Bought extra canned veggies and rice and flour, yeast, sugar and beans to have on hand, Pretty happy about getting more stocked, we were so low. Going to can salsa next, then more soup (different types this time!) Found out we have an elderly neighbor who could use some meals, so sent him home with a jar of soup today, guess I'll be making more soups! And he said he would bring back the jar, I didn't even have to tell him, LOL. Also, started on an emergency bug out bag finally. Been filling up 2 liters also with water. Getting there!!!


Hey welcome first post.

Consider putting your state or at least growing zone in your profile stats so folks relate to the part of the world you are in, when it's pertaining to what grows in your area, what time of year, etc.


----------



## misscory (Aug 25, 2015)

caught a good meat sale. Peeled and froze apples that a little apple fairy left on my porch~


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Finally not feeling under the weather so this morning I tried some of the five lbs of salt pork I started curing a week ago. Boy was it salty, but other that hat it tasted good. Next time I cook some I tank I will let it soak in water overnight in the fridge to rinse some of the salt out. I did use hymilayan pink salt so neither I nor the kids feel at all bad from the overwhelming saltiness!
I started a half gallon of grapefruit/lemon enzyme cleaner. But in a true TEOTWAWKI situation there would be no citrus here so it got me pondering. What native to north America fruit or veggies contain high levels of enzymes like citrus, papaya and pineapple do? I was thinking ground cherries maybe because of their tangy citrus like flavor?
Lastly this morning we made a couple of jars of tooth paste from coconut oil, charcoal, xylitol and baking soda. Once again I buy these things in bulk at the health food store and likely have enough to keep our breath fresh for a year, if we survived that long. Anyways what would be a good solution for tooth care? I am thinking the must be a native type of bush or tree that could be chewed on to prevent bacteria and scrub off plaque etc. I think the tree neem, the same one used in the garden, is used for their twigs wherever they are native too.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

HillBettyMama said:


> Finally not feeling under the weather so this morning I tried some of the five lbs of salt pork I started curing a week ago. Boy was it salty, but other that hat it tasted good. Next time I cook some I tank I will let it soak in water overnight in the fridge to rinse some of the salt out. I did use hymilayan pink salt so neither I nor the kids feel at all bad from the overwhelming saltiness!
> I started a half gallon of grapefruit/lemon enzyme cleaner. But in a true TEOTWAWKI situation there would be no citrus here so it got me pondering. What native to north America fruit or veggies contain high levels of enzymes like citrus, papaya and pineapple do? I was thinking ground cherries maybe because of their tangy citrus like flavor?
> Lastly this morning we made a couple of jars of tooth paste from coconut oil, charcoal, xylitol and baking soda. Once again I buy these things in bulk at the health food store and likely have enough to keep our breath fresh for a year, if we survived that long. Anyways what would be a good solution for tooth care? I am thinking the must be a native type of bush or tree that could be chewed on to prevent bacteria and scrub off plaque etc. I think the tree neem, the same one used in the garden, is used for their twigs wherever they are native too.


I can't help on the natural enzyme cleaner because I use citrus and haven't thought about it in case we couldn't get more. I have used pineapple before and it worked, but I prefer lemon/orange. As for tooth care I purchased a bunch of bulk stuff to make it and sealed it to keep the oxygen out. I use baking soda and cocout oil which I know the oil won't last forever, but sealed up I have had it make it 5 years and it was fine.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Ordered a bunch of heirloom seeds and got those in the mail today which was fast. I am almost done with canning, I pulled about 50 lbs of tomatoes off the plants before the freeze got them. Dehydrated about 30 lbs of potatoes. Started canning soups and managed to get 14 quarts done on Wednesday. Organized the canned food room and realized I needed to organize the dried foods better so need to get more shelves in. Re-evaluated our safe room and are working on somehow trying to put a hidden door in and reinforcing the door to a supply room.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

We bought three cords of firewood in the last two weeks and filled all 5 of our propane tanks. The wood stove will keep us warm and the gas grill will cook outside. We do that winter and summer on year round.

Stored 20 more pounds of flour and 20 more pounds of rice. We are going food shopping on Friday and will fill in the cracks in our food stores.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prepping for this week:
Put up 4 gallons of honey, stored away 2 HUGE bags of beeswax to later process, made chipotle peppers, went grocery shopping (have needed to do this for a while, now), canned apple pie filling, contacted a consultant to help us figure out what we can do to get our house to sell....on the market 3 mos, now. Finally...DH is out deer hunting. He usually doesn't get anything till Nov.....but the "Zen" of being in the woods does wonders for him.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Woo Hoo, my wife got 37 pounds of m&ms for 75 cents a pound. I doubt they'll last till the crap hits the fan but it was a good buy. Okay, it was a knock off brand of m&m. The store was cleaning out the bulk bins to make room for a new kind of candy. My wife just happened to be looking for white m&ms for a party, they are hard to find, when the girl said they were getting rid of the knock off brand and had to move them. My wife asked what was the price. The woman asked what did you want to pay to which my wife responded how about a 1 dollar a pound. The girl went to check with the manager and came back and said if you take all you can have them for 75 cents a pound. We will be going through chocolate detox in about 6 months but it is worth it.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

If you vacuum seal them in something they should stay good for quite a while. That is a lot of chocolate!

We dehydrated a lot of herbs and got those sealed up. Hit a really good sale for canned goods and peanut butter. While shopping, my hubby yelled at me from across the store to see what he found. They had bulk meat cuts on sale for cheap and he was excited he found them. We bought a bunch and now it's in the freezer. He also locked in on some unadvertised specials that were great so he is proud of himself. Usually I do all of the shelf stocking and rotating when we get home from shopping, but hubby decided he wanted to do it. So the big part of my prepping this weekend was teaching hubby stocking and organizing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I love this time of year for prepping candy. We go right after the holiday and buy up all the ones we like. Unfortunately or fortunately we are cleaning out the pantry this week and putting everything mouse eatable into non mouse able packaging...what a pain but it should solve the mouse in the house problem.


----------



## kemps (Oct 21, 2015)

I've more been working on info/research this week as it has been a bad one as far as pain/discomfort. I am also working on organization, cleaning more water bottles for storage and trying to find more free 5 gallon buckets. I plan on hitting Walmart the day after Halloween and getting a bag or two of the tootsie pops as I tend to use them for managing anxiety and pain (something about focusing on the candy vs the other issue helps a ton) so I am trying to have as many as possible stored and while there I am gonna get more pumpkin oatmeal for storage cause *drool*!


----------

